# Self Sufficiency/Living off the Land or Off the Grid > General Homesteading >  Discovery Channel - DUAL SURVIVAL

## aneuhaus

My name is Adam Neuhaus and I work for Original Media (*************).

We are casting for a new show that is going to be on Discovery Channel in the beginning of 2010 called DUAL SURVIVAL.

The show takes two people with differing survival techniques and puts them into the same environment.  It is not a competition show.  

We are are looking for candidates who are willing to put themselves on tape as part of the casting process.  

We are looking for dynamic personalities with survival skills as well.

Please contact me at adam @originalmedia.com if interested.

----------


## trax

Would this fall under the soliciting rule or does this count as job offers? Chris? Rick? Crash? Sarge??

Help-- I need an adult!

----------


## Ken

> My name is Adam Neuhaus and I work for ******** ***** (www.*************.com).
> 
> We are casting for a new show that is going to be on (a major cable television network) in the beginning of 2010 called **** SURVIVAL.
> 
> The show takes two people with differing survival techniques and puts them into the same environment.  It is not a competition show.  
> 
> We are are looking for candidates who are willing to put themselves on tape as part of the casting process.  
> 
> We are looking for dynamic personalities with survival skills as well.
> ...


Hey, Adam!  

Please check our Forum Rules - you're not allowed to post your website address in the body of your post.  Chances are that your post will be edited by one of our Super Moderators. 

Nonetheless, your inquiry is somewhat unique and may be of interest to some Forum members.  I suggest that you send a private message to the Forum Administrator, Chris, or to one of our Super Moderators, Rick, Sarge47, or Crashdive123 - they may be able to assist you.

----------


## Ken

> ......Help-- I need an adult!


Finally!  An admission of what we knew all along.   :Innocent:

----------


## trax

> Finally!  An admission of what we knew all along.


I've never denied it. Heck I came here and adopted myself a Dad...that should have been a heads up people!

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

an opertunity to experss our knowledge is what Adam is offering to us "the basis of this site" is to educate and offer guidence, I sent my video to Adam. i can reach a lot more people if i am selected. i fully support Adam and him posting the opertunity in not soliciting. @#$& posted a site selling things just a few days ago in chris's forum rule reminder i guess that slipped by everybody

----------


## trax

Personal perspectives I guess erunk. I don't have any particular desire to use my skills to compete for anything, whether he calls it a competition or not, I don't have any sense that I need an audience to re-affirm for me what I know about surviving in the bush and I sure as he** don't want someone tramping around in the bush and making all kinds of mess and racket with their cameras and taping equipment. I group those folks with the people I go out to the bush to get _away_ from, not about to change my perspective on that. Anyone else wants to go for it, fill yer boots, have a nice time, bon voyage....

----------


## Ken

> I don't have any particular desire to use my skills to compete for anything, whether he calls it a competition or not, I don't have any sense that I need an audience to re-affirm for me what I know about surviving in the bush.......


Nice.  :Sneaky2:   Scratch Trax.  Guess Rick's gonna' have to find another "partner."

----------


## Mischief

> Personal perspectives I guess erunk. I don't have any particular desire to use my skills to compete for anything, whether he calls it a competition or not, I don't have any sense that I need an audience to re-affirm for me what I know about surviving in the bush and I sure as he** don't want someone tramping around in the bush and making all kinds of mess and racket with their cameras and taping equipment. I group those folks with the people I go out to the bush to get _away_ from, not about to change my perspective on that. Anyone else wants to go for it, fill yer boots, have a nice time, bon voyage....


+1  sounds like another "LAM " show

----------


## crashdive123

Actually, based on Chris's clarification of rules, this post is just fine (at least I think it is).

----------


## Ken

> Actually, based on Chris's clarification of rules, this post is just fine (at least I think it is).


I defer to your wisdom.   :burst:   See?  That's why you guys get paid the big bucks!  :Innocent:

----------


## Chris

Yes, it is fine. Adam wants to pay you buggers a sack full of money and put you on the TeeVee.

I want you guys to all become rich and famous so when you go on TV and do interviews you can say "blah blah blah wilderness-survival.net blah blah" or perhaps, during filming, wear a T shirt with the site on it. Hey, I'm flexible...

If someone posts wanting to hire forum members for what would be paid jobs (and or, nice opportunities) it is okay. It benefits you guys to have exposure to these opportunities.

----------


## SARKY

> Yes, it is fine. Adam wants to pay you buggers a sack full of money and put you on the TeeVee.
> 
> I want you guys to all become rich and famous so when you go on TV and do interviews you can say "blah blah blah wilderness-survival.net blah blah" or perhaps, during filming, wear a T shirt with the site on it. Hey, I'm flexible...
> 
> If someone posts wanting to hire forum members for what would be paid jobs (and or, nice opportunities) it is okay. It benefits you guys to have exposure to these opportunities.


So are you going to put his URL and e-mail address back up???

----------


## wareagle69

boy aren't you guys gonna feel like a bunch of schmucks when this turns out legit eh?
funny that a bunch of "survivalists" are so closed minded as to automaticaly jump over someone w/o assertaining the facts first.

----------


## Mountaintrekker

Just my opinion... I don't have any faith in the media/Hollywood types. Things always seem to get hyped up and personalities are exaggerated etc. it's all for ratings anyway. Anyone that tells you otherwise is delusional or works for the networks. 
 My wife and I were approached 5 years ago to film our experience in Southern Colorado for a reality type show and we declined. Just not our cup of tea, I try and get away from those types, not invite them into my happy place. Just use caution if you subject yourself to this, and for God sakes if you are on one of these act like an adult!
 Just my rantings...  :Thumbdown:

----------


## canid

surely i can't be the only one willing to go on the tubes and make a pompous fool of myself doing dangerous things for the sake of entertainment, can i?

----------


## rwc1969

So when's this show supposed to air? I haven't seen it advertised.

----------


## klkak

I sent the guy an email asking for info on the show.  I'll post if he responds.

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I know it's supposed to be Dave Canterbury and Cody Lundin, but don't know when it airs. Dave left January 2nd to start filming.

----------


## finallyME

> I know it's supposed to be Dave Canterbury and Cody Lundin, but don't know when it airs. Dave left January 2nd to start filming.


At least they picked two real people who know something.

----------


## klkak

To: Adam Neuhaus
Subject: Dual Survival

*Klkak:* I am with www.wilderness-survival.net.  You posted on our web-site recruiting for participants for a show called "Dual Survival".   We are wondering whether you found the people you were looking for and what is the status of the show "Dual Survival".

*Adam Neuhaus:* The show is in production.  Keep an eye out for it in the coming months 

*Klkak:* Thank you for the update.  I look forward to seeing it.  Mind if I ask who was cast?

*Adam Neuhaus:* Cody Lundin and Dave Canterbury

*Klkak:* You picked a couple of real knowledgeable men.  Thank you again.

----------


## Ken

> *Adam Neuhaus:* Cody Lundin and Dave Canterbury
> 
> *Klkak:* You picked a couple of real knowledgeable men. Thank you again.


Time to start watching TV again.   :clap:

----------


## Rick

We'll see. It is a commercial exploit so let's see what the show's folks do with all that knowledge.

----------


## klkak

Rick, sorry I didn't get permission to act as a Representative of this site.

----------


## Rick

No problem. I just thought you were practicing for the other forum.

----------


## finallyME

> We'll see. It is a commercial exploit so let's see what the show's folks do with all that knowledge.


Yeah, I know Cody has something on his website that says "Please know that I have little if any control over how Duel Survivor is ultimately concepted, produced, and edited. While all production work involves the efforts of many talented individuals, very few if any of the players involved with this show have any experience in outdoor survival skills. It wouldnt be a stretch to surmise that the majority of the top urban people involved have not even camped outside. So what happens when city slickers design an outdoor survival show? Only time will tell."

http://www.codylundin.com/survive_tv.html

Basically, if it is screwed up, I didn't do it.

----------


## crashdive123

> Yeah, I know Cody has something on his website that says "Please know that I have little if any control over how Duel Survivor is ultimately concepted, produced, and edited. While all production work involves the efforts of many talented individuals, very few if any of the players involved with this show have any experience in outdoor survival skills. It wouldnt be a stretch to surmise that the majority of the top urban people involved have not even camped outside. So what happens when city slickers design an outdoor survival show? Only time will tell."
> 
> http://www.codylundin.com/survive_tv.html
> 
> Basically, if it is screwed up, I didn't do it.


In the link Cody has a Youtube video.  In that video he talks about walking barefoot to be closer to the earth, wears a Mora S1 around his neck and uses expressions like "I'm partially feral by nature" and "Doing more with less".  Remind you of anybody? :Innocent:  :Innocent:

----------


## Ken

> In the link Cody has a Youtube video. In that video he talks about walking barefoot to be closer to the earth, wears a Mora S1 around his neck and uses expressions like "I'm partially feral by nature" and "Doing more with less". Remind you of anybody?


 
Did I miss something here?  I just came back from the store.  480 mile round trip.  On foot.  Barefoot.  In the snow.  I can't even feel my little toe anymore..........   :Cold:

----------


## Ken

Wait a minute!










Do you mean









that Cody was posting HERE








under the name "Nativedude?"   :Innocent:

----------


## rwc1969

OMG! THanks for the update Klakk. I hope it will be a good show and if the goal was pitting personality against personality they picked well.

----------


## wareagle69

well i for one will vouch for cody, living up in the mountains of northern arizona (prescott) althout the locals pronounce it prescit) he does go barefoot even in the winter, he is the real deal, any guesses on who they asked to be survival consultant on the show?

----------


## rwc1969

Alan Beuchamp?

----------


## wareagle69

hey who told you.....guess i'm not very good at being sublte eh?

----------


## justin_baker

Its going to air june 11th.

----------


## roar-k

I am starting to have trouble seeing new posts as well, so if this was posted in the past week or so forgive me.

This is the new show coming on discovery in about a month:

http://press.discovery.com/us/dsc/pr...dual-survival/




> xperts agree there are some very basic - and universal - rules for surviving in the wild.  Find shelter, find water, find food, find help.  Beyond that, there's not much they agree on.  Meet military-trained Dave Canterbury and naturalist Cody Lundin - trained survival experts featured in Discovery Channel's all-new 10-part series DUAL SURVIVAL.  Together, Canterbury and Lundin take on some of the planet's most unforgiving terrain to demonstrate - in their own way - how the right skills and some creative thinking can keep you alive.

----------


## pathfinder

http://press.discovery.com/us/dsc/pr...dual-survival/

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> http://press.discovery.com/us/dsc/pr...dual-survival/


Hiya' Dave!! Wish you had stayed around and introduced yourself!! There are many here who would have loved to chat with you!!

----------


## Justin Case

That looks like it may be pretty good .

----------


## Pict

I'm really looking forward to the show.  I wonder if it will come out here in Brazil on Discovery.  I may have to watch it on the internet.  The trailer looks really cool.  Mac

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> I'm really looking forward to the show.  I wonder if it will come out here in Brazil on Discovery.  I may have to watch it on the internet.  The trailer looks really cool.  Mac


Yeah Dave Canterbury, and Cody Lundin. I haven't "spoke" to Dave since he left do go do this show(Jan. 1st or 2nd). Totally Different "Styles" and personalities, this should be real interesting. He (Dave) did this same sort of "Hit and Run" post on another Forum I know him on. Must be on a Break, or finished with the first season. I wish they would say when it airs.

----------


## roar-k

> Yeah Dave Canterbury, and Cody Lundin. I haven't "spoke" to Dave since he left do go do this show(Jan. 1st or 2nd). Totally Different "Styles" and personalities, this should be real interesting. He (Dave) did this same sort of "Hit and Run" post on another Forum I know him on. Must be on a Break, or finished with the first season. I wish they would say when it airs.


June 11th is the date it's set to air.  I think I put that in my thread when I posted earlier, oh well.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> June 11th is the date it's set to air.  I think I put that in my thread when I posted earlier, oh well.


Oops!! Sorry I haven't seen that thread yet. Thanks for the info though!!

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Ha!! You posted before Dave did!! That's so funny!! He must have been in a hurry and not even looked.

----------


## crashdive123

I am looking forward to this show.

----------


## roar-k

I am really looking forward to seeing this show and seeing how each of the two implement their skills and knowledge.

----------


## Justin Case

_Dual Survival
Premieres Friday, June 11 at 10m ET/PT
Meet military-trained Dave Canterbury and naturalist Cody Lundin - trained survival experts featured in Discovery Channel's all-new 10-part series DUAL SURVIVAL. Together, they take on some of the planet's most unforgiving terrain to demonstrate how the right skills and some creative thinking can keep you alive
http://press.discovery.com/us/dsc/_

----------


## FVR

I've been on Dave's site for awhile.  Very informative, I don't post much just read.

----------


## rwc1969

Didn't see your post till now WE, forum refresh thing. 

Anyhoo, I was watching the one minute clips on the discovery site and it seems like it might be yet another drama filled "reality" show. With Dave complaining about Cody and his bare feet, or socks, and Cody scolding Dave for walking off in the cold night to check traps. LOL!

Bush Hippy! LOL! That was pretty funny.

I don't know! I hope it will be good though.

----------


## Justin Case

> Bush Hippy! LOL! That was pretty funny.


LOL, Ha ha, Yes, I seen that too,, ( Chuckle )

----------


## rwc1969

It's my new "custom user title". I kinda combined em both into one new slogan that's all my own. HAHAHA!

----------


## FVR

Good observation.

Bush hippie vs bush ranger.

Longhair vs high and tight.

Hippie vs soldier.


May just be interesting.

----------


## Justin Case

Anyone care to speculate how much money is paid to do such a show ?

I have No idea ,  do you ?

----------


## Justin Case

Its on tonight at ten,,  Ill bet I fall asleep and miss it,,  lol  :Blushing:

----------


## roar-k

Just a reminder that this is on in about half an hour.  I will be watching it.

----------


## Batch

Watching also.

----------


## justin_baker

> Its on tonight at ten,,  Ill bet I fall asleep and miss it,,  lol


Ah your such and old fart.

I am going to watch it at 10 oklok which is in an hour.

----------


## Sarge47

Move over Bear & Les, it's the "Dave & Cody show!"  Just freakin' great!  Both guys are top-notch Survival teachers yet are from different schools of training!  Cody is the primitive guy who goes bare-foot almost all the time & wears shorts, no long trousers, no matter where he is.  Tonight they were on an island near Nova Scotia in the Boreal Forest area with temps down to 20 degrees, so Cody gave in & wore socks, but still no shoes!  Dave, on the other hand, comes out of the military & utilizes more modern methods.  Both had to rely on the other despite their different backgrounds, in order to survive, & that's just what they did!  No "running around Willy-Nilly," but "hunkering down" in their shelter until rescued!  So far, I like it!   :clap:   :clap:   :clap:   :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:   :Thumbup:   :Cool2:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

The first episode was good, it focused on giving you a feel for the two guys.  Both men have a lot of skills, I believe the show has potential.  I'm looking forward to seeing more.

----------


## doug1980

Very cool show.  Much more informtive and less theatrical than other survival shows.

----------


## Hypnotist

Hello Ladies and Gentlemen!

I'm excited to join this esteemed forum primarily because of the new Discovery program being discussed here. I want to say that I very much enjoyed the first installment of _Dual Survival_! So much so that I researched the more "Earthy" co-host and his credits via his website. Ironically, he lives next door in Arizona...a high desert dweller, like me. It's more interesting that he has over 500 posts here. That says *A LOT* about this forum and the credibility of its members. Much respect to you good folks!

Anyway...Great program featuring a captivating "Odd Couple" angle. Loved the different perspectives, approaches and the natural conflicts that arose as a result; real conflicts that were overcome with the grace and style of true gentleman. This program is a winner, IMHO. I'll be watching...I know many others will, as well. 

Again...Greetings...It's a pleasure being here!

----------


## Justin Case

I knew i would fall asleep just before it started , DANG IT  :Blushing:   :Frown:

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

watching the first episode now on youtube
i agree with Cody's " back to nature " attitude, but only in the summer

the only question i have is concerning the camera crew
i don't think these two are doing a " Les Stroud " and doing the camera work themselves
so that means someone else ( with their own food ) is available in a dire survival situation

*i love the back and forth chatter between the two survival styles*

*Dual Survival - Shipwrecked (part 1)*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aXzVB...eature=channel

----------


## Justin Case

> watching the first episode now on youtube


Already ,  COOL !  I am going to watch it too , Thanks for the tip !  :Smile: 

Here is a link to the playlist http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...101&feature=iv

----------


## crashdive123

Just think ----- If Sarge had not edited the OP and Ken then scared the OP away ---- we might have watched one of you on the show last night. :Innocent:

----------


## oly

> I knew i would fall asleep just before it started , DANG IT


And I thought I had a comfy lumpy chair.  :Sneaky2: 
You missed a great show. I rarely watch the other shows but I like this one.

----------


## Aurelius95

I am just finishing the first episode right now (DVR).  Having read his book, Cody's laid back attitude comes across more on TV than in the book.  I really enjoyed the show.  I especially liked the shelter that Cody made.  Anyone ever try that?

Looking forward to next week.

----------


## roar-k

I thought the show was really good and I like the aspect of showing the two different mind sets/styles.  I just hope they stay focused on these styles and try not to introduce drama into the show.

I am watching the show for what I can learn, not drama.

----------


## Justin Case

> And I thought I had a comfy lumpy chair. 
> You missed a great show. I rarely watch the other shows but I like this one.


LOL,  I am watching it now on youtube, There is a link to the complete play list in my post above,  Thanks to C-G for the tip to look on youtube  :Smile:

----------


## Rick

Hey Hypnotist - Why not hypnotize yourself to go over to our introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself? 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ead.php?t=7813

----------


## Justin Case

Just finished watching on youtube,  First of all,  AWSOME shelter !  how long were they out there ?

----------


## Rick

Thanks for that link. I hadn't caught the show but did watch the whole thing on Youtube. Very cool. I really like the concept and the format. Really good to see a couple of Alpha Dogs working together as a team, too. I agree with JC, that was a great shelter. I was like Dave, had my doubts at first but I guess Cody knows his stuff.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I re-watched the show this morning and was even more impressed than I was the first time. It seemed the first time around my attention was on the personalities of the two men. I would guess that's because I was familiar with the skills that were being presented. But this morning I focused on the skills, and realized they did present a lot of material in a short time. The show was entertaining and informative. Not every angle of a survival situation can be covered in a one hour show, but they covered many of them. IMO it's a very good show and I have no problem recommending it.

----------


## Sarge47

> Thanks for that link. I hadn't caught the show but did watch the whole thing on Youtube. Very cool. I really like the concept and the format. Really good to see a couple of Alpha Dogs working together as a team, too. I agree with JC, that was a great shelter. I was like Dave, had my doubts at first but I guess Cody knows his stuff.


You should know, Rick, you gave a great review of his book, remember?   :Sneaky2:   I thought it was great the way they had to work together, despite their different Survival backgrounds.  That was a very important point to make!   :Cool2:

----------


## crashdive123

I really enjoyed it.  It is clear that they are both skilled.  I like the sort of teaching format that the show takes on.  I also really liked that when one thought the other was doing something stupid that they pointed it out.  I guess each week will be in a different environment.  It seems that they each had their doubts about the other at the start, but seemed to gain some respect for each other as they progressed.

JIC - looks like just a couple of nights.

----------


## nhfieldrep

Not a bad show. The only trouble I had with it was the clash of personalities. There was as much about that as there was about the skills each were bringing to the situation.

----------


## Rick

I shot a note to Discovery Communications and let them know that I liked the show and they were on the right track. I think it's important to let the producers know they have a good show. The more of us that do that perhaps the more they will want to produce real life survival shows rather than those hokey survival game shows or the theatrical Bear type crap. I emphasized the fact that more and more people were enjoying the wilderness and outdoor sports and true survival skills were actually needed. Maybe it will do some good. Who knows? Probably ought to write to the sponsors as well.

----------


## oly

> Not a bad show. The only trouble I had with it was the clash of personalities. There was as much about that as there was about the skills each were bringing to the situation.


That's what I like about it, an army ranger and a hippy put into a survival situation and forced to work together.
Who actually thinks that when put into a survival situation it will go according to plan or have to work with someone totally opposite from you.

----------


## Rick

I was amazed at Cody walking around on the snow barefoot. Nativedude would be so proud. (sniff. wipes tear).

----------


## Justin Case

He wore socks  :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

Here is what Cody Lundin had to say about the show ,  http://codylundin.com/survive_tv.html

----------


## doug1980

Hey thanks, I hope you don't mind that I use it.  I thought it was a great idea to have a patch.  Might have to get one made up to sew on a shirt.  :Smile:

----------


## Sarge47

> Not a bad show. The only trouble I had with it was the clash of personalities. There was as much about that as there was about the skills each were bringing to the situation.


In order to avoid the possibility of that happening here, why don't you hike over to the "Intro" section and tell us about yourself; the Sticky at the top of the page has a "cut & Paste" template to help you, thanks.  Here's where it's at:

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...aysprune=&f=14  :Cool2:

----------


## woodsman86

I watched the show on YouTube last night. I thought it was pretty good and something new. Showing him actually hunting and killing was pretty cool. I wish they would have done the show without the camera crew though; it really takes away from it. I always thought SurvivorMan was a better because his crew wasn't following him the whole time. It should be interesting to see where they go next and shoeless part is just wild.

----------


## rwc1969

I hope the show focuses more on skills and getting thru rather than on drama and conflict among it's hosts in the future.

In reality tv folks like drama that for some reason sells and makes the advertisers happy. This show has all the makings of becoming total drama island. I feel the conflict and drama can be a good thing as that's part of living and surviving as well, and there's more than one way to skin a cat as we all know, but I hope they don't get carried away with it.

I did like the show, but was left a little jaded by the Bear Grylls type disclaimer about cody and dave having fake sitiuations presented to them for filming purposes. After reading the disclaimer and seeing Dave catch the porky I wonder if they had the thing hog tied for hours before drugging and releasing it so Dave could whack it with the paddle. Hopefully not!

----------


## Justin Case

I am wondering why there was a porcupine on a little island surrounded by water ?

----------


## COWBOYSURVIVAL

> I am wondering why there was a porcupine on a little island surrounded by water ?


I wondered the same thing...they did make sure to show the trees where they had been feeding. I think it was staged too. It is TV so didn't expect less. Do I think Dave could do it. Yes I do, be hard to get on film though.

----------


## Justin Case

> I wondered the same thing...they did make sure to show the trees where they had been feeding. I think it was staged too. It is TV so didn't expect less. Do I think Dave could do it. Yes I do, be hard to get on film though.


yeah,  a few posts up i posted a link to Cody's site, he talks about stuff being staged,  He didnt like that,,

----------


## Sarge47

I enjoyed watching the conflict between the two for several reasons:

1.)  It made it real!  Try putting two of this group, or more, together in a survival situation & watch the sparks fly!

2.)  It added to "Survival Training" as those in the situation must learn to get along with others, even if they disagree with them!

3.)  It demonstrated the different methods and thought patterns that even experts can have.  Apparently not all Survival teachers think alike.

Of course this show isn't "that real!"  Insurance regs alone will guarantee that neither of the two guys come to any harm.  Also, this was an "instructional" program to teach how to survive in that particular geographical area, not a documentary on a real situation.   :Cool2:

----------


## Batch

I have decided that as long as the tactics are good, that I don't care if its staged. 

I like Les, but, toting all of that camera equipment around? 

How about this, what if Cody carried the camera half the time and Dave carried the other half?

I look at it this way. I can go out in the woods and try and survive with just a knife for a period of time.  :Innocent: 

Nothing to say that my brother and son couldn't go with me and just camp as the normally would. I am the one testing myself.

Hell, I could hear traffic in some of Dave's videos. But, the information he gave was good despite his not being in a wilderness situation.

I'm gonna be watching the show. That I know!  :Smile:

----------


## Sarge47

> Here is what Cody Lundin had to say about the show ,  http://codylundin.com/survive_tv.html


Great link, Justin, thank you!

And:  "Touting edit room survival skills as real survival skills can kill  real people in real survival scenarios. In fairness to the networks,  anyone who bases their preparedness program on a television show should  probably leave the gene pool anyway. Does watching a football game on TV  mean you know how to throw a football? In like fashion, watching a  program or reading a book on survival doesnt mean you know how to deal  with a survival scenario."  So sayeth Cody Lundin(Lun-deen), Survival expert, author, etc..  Amen, Cody, Amen!   :Cool2:

----------


## klkak

> I am wondering why there was a porcupine on a little island surrounded by water ?


Porcupines eat tree bark and swim very well.  I find them on islands in Prince William sound all the time.

----------


## Sarge47

> Porcupines eat tree bark and swim very well.  I find them on islands in Prince William sound all the time.


That answers that!  Thanks Kevin, it is much appreciated!  

For those who would like to read Rick's great review of Cody's book:  "98.6 Degrees..." along with a continuing side-bar where Cody answered a question from Rick regarding a point in his book via an e-mail to me, peruse this:

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...blog.php?b=120

----------


## hunter63

I watch the first one as well, and being kinda "in the bush". (LOL, have TV but no inter-web), and I enjoyed it as well.

As I know some is staged, I still enjoyed it, and don't know how you would a totally unstaged show, and it is a "show".
Not to much to watch, if it was just 2 guys hunkered down and not doing anything.

Couple of things, I did noticed, after I go passed the sock feet in the snow........Never come back to camp with out fire wood, and don't eat anything you don't know, if you get sick, you are screwed.

I will keep watching, and hpoe the comlement each other.

----------


## Sarge47

Last week I sent an e-mail to Cody Lundin regarding how much I enjoyed him, David, and the show; here's the response I just received a few minutes ago:

"Hi Rick,
We are just back from Brazil in airport, last one in the can. Would like  to rest but need to teach into the end of the month. Say hi to your  gang!
Cody"

No rest for the weary, huh?  This guy's a "class act."   :Cool2:

----------


## Justin Case

I'll bet he wears shoes when he travels,  "No shirt No Shoes no service"   :Innocent:

----------


## crashdive123

> I'll bet he wears shoes when he travels,  "No shirt No Shoes no service"


If he does, I'll bet they are open toed. :Innocent:

----------


## Justin Case

Dual Survival "Failed Ascent"  Playlist youtube

This is the second episode,
http://www.youtube.com/view_play_lis...B0276823C8219C

----------


## Sarge47

It will also probably be replayed today or this evening so check the "lineup."  I thought this one was interesting due to several facts: 

1.) Cody STILL not wearing anything on his feet but socks...even while on top of a glacier.

2.) Catching the eel!  There was even an underwater camera showing that the eel actually bit on the bait, which was encased in one of Cody's socks!  Poor eel, I thought "stink" bait was only used for Carp & Catfish.   :Innocent: 

3.) Poor Dave having to eat live grubs & raw fish.

4.) The trust each had to place in each other to get through the whole thing, that speaks volumes to me!

Note to self, stay out of the mountains in New Zealand!   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

Cody is Funny,,  I got a kick out of him when they seen the Birds flying high overhead, Dave said "we must be near their nest"  Cody said " I don't Care, If they come down here I'm gonna Eat em"   LOL

----------


## Sarge47

> Cody is Funny,,  I got a kick out of him when they seen the Birds flying high overhead, Dave said "we must be near their nest"  Cody said " I don't Care, If they come down here I'm gonna Eat em"   LOL


Yeah, he's so practical!   :clap:  :clap:  :clap:

----------


## Batch

DUAL SURVIVAL RANKS AS #1 NON-FICTION CABLE PROGRAM IN PRIME TIME AMONG MEN 

http://press.discovery.com/us/dsc/pr...vival-ranks-1/

Good for them!

----------


## Aurelius95

I have enjoyed both episodes.  I thought it was interesting in the second one that they did not make a fire.  I guess knowing it will/may take a while without a fire steel or match, and the temps were bearable, they didn't need one.  I know we spend a lot of time on the forum talking about making fires, but I think it's important to be reminded that they are not always a necessity.

Loving Cody's sense of humor, and how much less "hopped up" he is than his counterpart (whom I also enjoy).

----------


## Rick

Some things just need to be cooked, though. Raw eel isn't my first choice for breakfast.

----------


## Batch

> Some things just need to be cooked, though. *Raw* eel isn't my first choice for breakfast.


You just haven't had it cooked right yet!  :Cool2:

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

i still have an issue with the camera guys
if the repeling/walking on the glacier was so potentionally dangerous

what about the safety of the camera guys and their equipment ?


as much as i want to like this series
i'm starting to think Bear Grylls and hollywood " dangerous "

----------


## woodsman86

Did anybody else think they covered an awful lot of ground in one day? I thought for sure when they found shelter they were going to spend the night.

I still think Cody is crazy with his shorts and socks, but it adds some real character to the show.

----------


## Rick

Hey, it's Hollywood and they have 46 minutes (or whatever minus commercials) to get the story across. I'd still be on the glacier thinking, "if I could just build a fire"....

----------


## Sarge47

If you guys remember, Cody & Dave discussed building a fire but Cody nixed the idea because he felt the time it would take to find just the right wood to make a fire bow set, plus the time to cook the eel would be better spent getting out of the area because of the unpredictable weather.

Yes, a lot of this is staged; Cody says so himself on his website.  Let's face the facts here, if one of these guys gets killed making this series there's going to be a "hellacious" lawsuit.  That's why they post the disclaimer at the beginning of each segment.  They don't want the liability issue to crop up, not to mention risk losing the insurance they'd have to have on each of the guys.   :Cool2:

----------


## crashdive123

So far, I've enjoyed it.  As to the camera guys ---- I guess without them, we'd have to read the book, and not have any pictures. :Innocent:

----------


## roar-k

They should do an episode about the camera crew.  Imagine how in shape and crazy those people must be to be doing all that and toting around audio and video gear.

----------


## crashdive123

> They should do an episode about the camera crew.  Imagine how in shape and crazy those people must be to be doing all that and toting around audio and video gear.


I think it was Discovery that did just that a few years ago.  They did a show on the camera crews that covered mountain climbers.  It was pretty amazing.

----------


## roar-k

> I think it was Discovery that did just that a few years ago.  They did a show on the camera crews that covered mountain climbers.  It was pretty amazing.


That would be a great watch.  Thanks for the heads up, I may look for it.

----------


## hunter63

I have enjoyed both episodes and I think it is more realistic than a couple of other shows.
Two thumbs up!

----------


## hoosierarcher

I could only watch about half of the first episode but what I saw I liked. I know both the guys. I've traded e-mails with both about wilderness survival and archery.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

*episode 3 - Out of Air*

*part 1/5* 



*after watching episode 3* - _did they eat the lizard tail ?_

----------


## Rick

I didn't see them eat the tail. Dave said it might twitch for hours. I would think the tail was mostly muscle and would be okay to eat but I didn't see it on the spit. 

Neat little trick with the magnet. I probably wouldn't have thought of that.

----------


## hunter63

> .......
> Neat little trick with the magnet. I probably wouldn't have thought of that.


I have done that with a needle, and silk bandanna.
http://www.survivaltopics.com/surviv...eedle-compass/

Works better with a magnet.

Most people wouldn't carry what they had, but I think the point is simple to be creative with what you do have.

Flashlight reflector for fire I thought was great, and Cody's flint and steel would have worked if they would have used the after fire they did have to make some char cloth.

It's sad to see all the garbage on the beach......

Been impressed so far, still not buying into the barefoot part.........

----------


## Rick

I would have been thinking along the lines of a needle rather than just the magnet. Hadn't ever thought about I guess.

----------


## Justin Case

If you missed the show you can follow the link in my signature,  :Smile:

----------


## Old GI

The magnet compass was neat.  But, when I was diving in my misspent youth, I always carried at least two compasses; one regular and one on my watch band.

----------


## crashdive123

After three episodes, I am still enjoying it.

----------


## pete lynch

You can also watch the episodes on cable On Demand if you have that.

----------


## Justin Case

I am a certified SCUBA diver but there is no way in hell I would ever dive in a cave, screw that !  just the thought of running out of air in an underwater cave just freaks me the hell OUT !  I want the surface above me  :Wink:

----------


## Rick

Ummmm. Isn't the surface sort of above you by default? Follow me on this. The bottom would be below you. We okay so far? Then you have the middle half way between the bottom and the surface. And then above you is the surface. This, of course, does not apply to most aircraft or BP.

----------


## Justin Case

Umm  Hello ,,,  Not if you are in a cave ,,   The top of the Cave is above you,  all Together now,  Cave Diving is scary !

----------


## Old GI

Scary? Maybe, but with the some training and an experienced buddy, it can quite rewarding.  PADI OWSI Emeritus

----------


## Justin Case

> Scary? Maybe, but with the some training and an experienced buddy, it can quite rewarding.  PADI OWSI Emeritus


LOL,  you can keep it, looks like fun but the whole thought of not being able to make an emergency ascent is just too much for me  :Blushing:   (NAUI)

----------


## Sarge47

Here's a thought, In this episode they said that the only knife they were given was a "dive" knife; yet Cody was obviously wearing his Mora around his neck. 
He was using it later when he was hitting the piece of rock to make a fire & "batoning" to cut down a sapling.  The Mora is the only knife Cody ever uses & he sells them on his website.(http://www.codylundin.com/abo_store.html)  the model he sells & uses is a "full-tang" model with a carbon steel blade.  He states that he was turned on to these by Mors Kochanski.  I noticed that the narrator never seems to mention Cody's knife in their list of supplies.   :Sneaky2:

----------


## Justin Case

Maybe Cody considers it jewelry  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

Hoowee. I'm sure glad he includes shipping at that price!!

----------


## Justin Case

4 1/2 inch blade also, I think I would prefer a longer blade, do you stock a 5 1/2 full tang Mora Rick ?

----------


## Rick

Without me getting involved with this on the forum, I'll just say that Mora makes a number of large blades for various jobs. You can find Mora belt knives with blades up to 8 inches.

----------


## Sarge47

> Hoowee. I'm sure glad he includes shipping at that price!!


Yeah, but the rubberized handled one has his name imprinted on it!  Ya gotta admit, it's a lot cheaper than the one Bear Grylls was trying to promote!  Besides,  he probably needs the money to buy a pair of shoes!   :Innocent: 

Okay guys, this was my bad!  I should have known better than to post a link to a knife advertised for purchase in front of all of you!  I wasn't trying to help Cody sell his Moras, but only pointing out that :

A.)  He only carries a 4' blade Mora. 

B.)  It's a "full-tang" Mora which I find interesting as I still have egg on my face from an earlier time when I boasted that all Moras were "full-tang" only to have a member shoot me down with photographic evidence.   :Blushing: 

C.)  Discovery seems to omit the fact that he's carrying it!

That was the topic of my post.   :Cool2: 

Oh, & Justin, Cody's last name is spelled "Lundin," not "Lundine."  (http://www.codylundin.com/)

----------


## hoosierarcher

He used the Mora in Episode 3 he pointed out that he could use the baton technique to cut down saplings. I always thought Moras looked flimsy from a distance. I got my first one in a 2 for the price of one deal and gave a buddy the extra one. I abused the living daylights out of it and it still looks new. I've sharpened it just once. I strop it on cardboard between uses and it shaves dry hair easily. I don't believe in carrying only one knife in the field. I make sure that one of the knives in my kits is a Mora.

----------


## Batch

There are a lot of things we can pick apart with this show. 

Episode three the announcer announces that the first rule of survival is never carry more than you need!???

But, it is a great show with some decent advice. The Belize one actually looked some what like South Florida. Some what...

----------


## Sarge47

*I think that Cody proves out my earlier statement many moons ago that the Mora is a great quality, albeit, low-cost Survival knife.  He learned about the Mora from Mors Kochanski who uses only the red wooden-handled one. (check out this early thread of mine for more info on Mors:  http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...read.php?t=226)

I take info from both guys and also discard some from each.  1st I know that I will probably never be in the same locales that they're in, so a lot of the info does not fit me.  Although I admire & respect Cody & his ways, I will never willingly go barefoot in the woods or eat insects.  I do, however, like the way he hangs his Mora from a cord around his neck.  I also see a new use for the little emergency space blanket.  

Like Dave Canterbury I'll wear boots/shoes & eat cooked red meat or fish.  You get the drift. Still, it's all very entertaining.   
*

----------


## hunter63

Just watched the desert in Peru episode.
Car broke down.
Good episode, but one question, Why not FTR? (Follow the road).

Cody used the phrase "The more you know, the less you need".
Sound familiar? (No I didn't come up with it, just agree).

----------


## Rick

And as if we didn't get enough of Cody upchucking his socks (Well he would have if he wore them) they had to come back from commercial and show it again. I was really hoping for finding water in lower places, watching for birds or whatever. The river was kind of anti-climatic.

----------


## Justin Case

I watched the rerun of the jungle episode today,  Dave pulled a condom from his pack to put water in ??? Why would he have a condom in his pack ? when  He Knew Cody was going to be his shelter mate ? hmmmmmm  YIKES !

----------


## crashdive123

Same reason he had cigarettes.  They had a bag with some common items you might find in them.

----------


## Rick

I'm thinking the cigarettes were for afterwards. Just my thought.

----------


## finallyME

Yeah, Dave and Cody didn't have a choice of what they got in the pack.  I am sure the contents would have been much different if they had a choice.

----------


## Old GI

I sincerely hope that some of the melodrama was hollywood driven.  I don't see either one of them acting in some of the ways in the show.  Oh, don't get me wrong, I've learned quite a bit from it (unlike a certain other show, Bear).    Another example of a "reality" show that gets mired in the soap opera mode in Top Shot.  Whoever thinks up their shooting tables is very effective and creative, but the ego and whining distracts adversely.

----------


## rwc1969

I can see Dave getting wrapped up in it more than Cody, just based on personality and style alone. He wants to do some bear stuff, you know he does.

----------


## Batch

Swamped was a lot more like the areas I hunt, camp and ride.

Dave played with the gator too long. Also, it can be real tough to sever the spinal column on a gator. They tighten up and it is damn near impossible to get the blade through. I had to hammer the blade through the bone. I noticed they cut away a couple of time and wondered if he didn't have the same problem.

Also, lots of people take the tail meat like Dave did. There is a tenderloin of meat that I can pretty much pull out with my bare hands and it is very lean with out all that skunky fat. Kinds like the back strap. Then you have a simular cut inside the body cavity. Then I go for the jowls next. I try to stay away from the fat in a gator. 

Liked the show. Learned a way to make an improvised gig. Looked like cypress Cody made the bow drill with. I'll be trying cypress soon.

----------


## Rick

I think Cody said Dave told him cypress was good for the firebow. If Cody had sent me off to get food and I had crossed that gator you would have known it. I would be the one screamin' like a girl and running a muck through the swamp. My swamp bed would have been about 30 feet up one of those oaks!!

----------


## rebel

I had no idea who Cody Lundin was before this show.  Sorry Sarge but,  Cody seems gay to me.

----------


## Rick

Mom! Mom! Rebel said Cody seems gay!!!! 

But he is a happy person, dear. 

Oh, yeah. 

Now, go watch your show.

----------


## Justin Case

LOL  LOL   :Lol:

----------


## Sarge47

> I had no idea who Cody Lundin was before this show.  Sorry Sarge but,  Cody seems gay to me.


Why apologize to me?  I just like his book!  Besides, I think Dave is the "Butch" one.   :Innocent:

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I think the show is really good, it's the best on TV. It's entertaining but with a lot of info. I wouldn't endorse everything they do, you have to know your limits. Both Dave and Cody have unique styles and their diversities make for great learning.

I like the idea of having more woodskills shows on TV. Many of us agree that Americans are starting to lose those skills. I asked a ten-year-old the other day about Daniel Boone and Davy Crockett, he had no idea what I was talking about.

----------


## Old GI

I have borrowed a motto for dealing with gators --- "RUN, FOREST, RUN!!!!!"

----------


## TomChemEngineer

OK, I just watched the 4 episode rerun of this show yesterday. In Laos, Cody was constantly getting his feet injured. In the Peru desert, Cody put on a pair of flip flops because he was hobbling around getting his feet cut up on rocks, and I thought he might be getting the idea that shoes are a pretty standard Prep item. I didn't see the socks-on-a-glacier one... but he is clearly smart enough to know to guard against exposure... clothing is one of the big ones that we learned in grade school- food/ water, clothing/shoes, shelter. I don't know why this bothers me so much... he could have cut up a part of the tire to make sandals and avoid all that potential infection right from the beginning. Get cuts (and infections) in the bush and things get bad quickly, so whatever can be done to take care of yourself is generally a pretty good thing. Guess I'm just being anal retentive, but intentionally going without shoes in hostile environments goes against the self-preservation attitude/ common sense. Wanna stay in touch with the earth, dig a cathole. OK, I'll stop obsessing now..maybe.

----------


## Justin Case

Other Primates don't wear shoes ,,,   just sayin  :Innocent:

----------


## TomChemEngineer

Agreed, we split with other primates something like 100,000 years ago because we were smarter (in theory) and could use tools better... to better take care of ourselves. Other primates don't know about shoes... or shorts, shirts, or Bic lighters, or firesteels, or backpacks. The shoeless thing is a distraction to the real message that could be coming across... and at best (to me) just shows a lack of preparation, and seems to be ignoring the "improvise to survive" message. In his native Arizona, it is probably fine in most locations (but I've been really cold in northern Arizona, and glad I had boots, too). In Nova Scotia or Peru or pointy-bamboo-ridden Laos, maybe not. The socks and the flip flops show that he recognizes it. Anyway, it is more about my OCD nature than a real problem I guess, so I'll hush... maybe.

----------


## Justin Case

Yes, I know what you mean, and i agree,,  I was just thinking that primates have feet very much like Humans and they seem to do fine without shoes,  I know the Human foot will callous quickly if you run around barefoot all the time,,   anyway,  it was just a thought  :Smile:

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

Welllll..... I think it funny that you would point out Cody's knife.... But not notice that Dave also had his knife...... :Innocent: 
I just think it's fair to assume, that Like us, They are NOT going into these situations without their preferred blade at their side... Now some of you that can knap might, but I can't knap, so I'm taking a blade EVERYWHERE the law will allow. Several....If I can.

Now, even National Geographic "stages" things, but only for the sake of preserving time. In Realm of the Alligator the 'Gator eating a snake was staged. I know this for a fact because I worked in the Okefenokee where it was filmed.... They even had to get more snakes for the 'Gator to eat because of all the takes they had to do, to get it right..... There was a guy in a tree with a bag of snakes. Does it make it less factual or less entertaining? Not to me....

I have worked with Camera crews while in the Okefenokee.... Before the Travel Channel there was a segment on CNN called "Travel Guide". I worked with a crew for 2 days....for a 15 minute segment. IMO some of the best stuff was left out. Oh well, I'm not the Editor.

My Point? Just that there are many "behind the scenes" shots that we will never know about. That there are some things WE would not do if we were put in Cody's or Dave's shoes...... Well Dave's anyway, since Cody doesn't wear them. :Innocent: 

Personally? I love the show. I think it is the best one Discovery has done to date, on the subject of survival. I know Dave from a couple of other "Internet Sites". Can't say I know Cody though. I think that Discovery chose very well in choosing these two.... I believe that both "Survival Philosophies" have some very valid points. The friendly Banter is entertaining, you know all that contention about the whole Barefoot thing? But it is also realistic in the fact that no two people with Survival training are gonna' agree on everything. Including those of us here. It does a GREAT job in showing how differences can be put aside, to work on a common goal...surviving.

----------


## crashdive123

> Now some of you that can knap might, but I can't knap, so I'm taking a blade EVERYWHERE the law will allow. Several....If I can.


I'm pretty good at napping.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Sarge47

I liked Cody's threat to filter the water through the crotch of his shorts if Dave didn't stop griping about the water quality.

Dave showed how to use a digital watch in conjunction with an altimeter to find South.  For those of you that don't sky-dive, here's an easier way:  Using a paper & pencil or pen, simply draw an analogue watch face on the paper with the current time that's displayed on your digital watch; then point the hour hand of your drawing towards the sun & you have the same thing.   :Cool2: 

POCO:  I can't figure out the make & model of Dave's knives, any input?

----------


## Justin Case

well, Cody didnt have his trusty knife with him in the AZ episode, he had to make one from a rock,  then he cut the cactus with the rock knife, Personally, I would have borrowed Daves , LOL .and Dave managed to travel 2 days and 10 miles without water to find Cody,  and he didn't even look thirsty ...hmmm,   Welcome to Hollywood,,

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> POCO:  I can't figure out the make & model of Dave's knives, any input?


Just a wild guess... I could try and see if Dave could tell me for sure.But this is a youtube link to the "Pathfinder" knife that is produced for Dave by Blind Horse Knives.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMzMDIOpFWM

This is a link to that model on BHK site.... $275 for that knife
http://www.blindhorseknives.com/pathfinder.htm

----------


## TomChemEngineer

Wow... 275 bucks for that BHK knife will buy 5 KaBars! At least 4. I thought my affinity for KaBar was a bad habit, but this makes it look like an economical alternative!

----------


## Batch

The guy in the video review said he doesn't plan to get his knife wet. And he is going to use the leather sheath on his 1095 knife because he doesn't want to ding up that handle.  :Cool2: 

Leave it in a display case on your wall at home then. Tell, people you take it out in to the wilderness. But, when you actually do get outside in the "wilderness". Take the Mora...

----------


## BENESSE

> This is a link to that model on BHK site.... $275 for that knife
> http://www.blindhorseknives.com/pathfinder.htm


Don't know about the knife but boy, that was a cool way to start a fire in that video.

----------


## Sarge47

Yep, 4 Ka-bars or 8 Moras.  It's only 1095 steel; for that much money I'd expect D-2 steel or some such.  I guess it still beats the $700 "Bailey/Bear Grylls" knife Bear was trying to push.   :Cool2:

----------


## rwc1969

> Welllll..... it is also realistic in the fact that no two people with Survival training are gonna' agree on everything. Including those of us here. It does a GREAT job in showing how differences can be put aside, to work on a common goal...surviving.


Ya, and they don't seem to get too bent out of shape when they "essentially" call each other idiots for the the things they say to or about each other, that, I enjoy.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Ya, and they don't seem to get too bent out of shape when they "essentially" call each other idiots for the the things they say to or about each other, that, I enjoy.


Yeah and they even hug when they are "rescued". I thought that was pretty realistic, I don't care if it WAS staged!!

----------


## rwc1969

At times they look they want to kick each other's butt, but they do make up. I've saw that look in both Dave and Cody's eyes.

----------


## Old GI

The AZ parachute episode was a good.  I'm biased, but the producers could have made the sport jump a little more realistic, e.g. when i jumped near there, I had cut-offs and tee shirt under a jump suit with a knife and sure had boots on.  Pretty good use of the parachute gear and very plausable scenario (I know, tour at Yuma Proving Ground jumping on the job and sport). :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

If God had wanted me to jump out of perfectly good aircraft he would have given me a wife that wears bigger boots and had a deeper voice. (she outranks me and is already mean enough).

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> If God had wanted me to jump out of perfectly good aircraft he would have given me a wife that wears bigger boots and had a deeper voice. (she outranks me and is already mean enough).


I sure was glad I had the training when one "Perfectly good Airplane" Turned out to be a perfectly good "Let me outta' here!!" 2 engines out of 4 died and they couldn't land with us in it, without doing a "Crash-landing" (Not related in any way to our Crash being on a plane). I was really glad I had a 'chute, and knew how to use it. I loved jumping out of planes. But Never more than that day!!!

----------


## Old GI

> I sure was glad I had the training when one "Perfectly good Airplane" Turned out to be a perfectly good "Let me outta' here!!" 2 engines out of 4 died and they couldn't land with us in it, without doing a "Crash-landing" (Not related in any way to our Crash being on a plane). I was really glad I had a 'chute, and knew how to use it. I loved jumping out of planes. But Never more than that day!!!


Now THAT brings back memories.

----------


## BENESSE

So I watched the show for the first time--the glacier episode in New Zealand.
First, I don't get why Cody's up there in shorts and socks only, I don't care what he usually wears elsewhere. Contrived.
No compass either.
No explanation of the way basic repelling gear really works. _I_ don't have a clue, and Cody, by his own admission, didn't. So the ropes magically get wrapped just right and down they slide.
Then later, Cody makes a rope out of plant fibers but his fingers get in the way of showing the twisting technique. OK.
Both Cody and Dave keep getting wet but neither dries his clothes along the way. Huh?
On and on...the dots are too far apart to connect. I could have learned more if they took the time.
Entertaining though.
 I know _a bit_ more than I did before but was hoping for more substance...certainly more than Bear Grylls offered.
You guys might be a little biased given that Cody & Dave are "of the forums". JMO

----------


## BENESSE

So far in my book Les Stroud wins. At least he's filming himself. However, I will keep watching Dual S--there's always something to learn no matter what.

----------


## Sarge47

The finale was tonight, pretty good!   :Cool2:

----------


## Rick

I give them an A+. It's television for sure but they did a pretty good job staying true to survival fact. I also liked the interaction between Dave and Cody. Really different personalities and they didn't pull many punches with each other. Made for some entertainment. May have been part of the show's design but I liked it. One of the better survival shows for sure.

----------


## rwc1969

I guess Les has a new show coming up on Discovery.

I can't seem to stay interested in any of these shows anymore, either I forget to watch or get distracted by something else if I do.

I saw Dave skewer a pirhana and I can't even recall what cody did...oh yeah he cooked it.

The shows just don't have enough info to keep me interested I guess. I'm looking to learn stuff and share ideas, not just watch someone else do it. I think the shows need more content and I favor Man, woman, wild over all the others as it now stands.

I'd like a show where they cover things top to bottom, like one episode for nothing but fire, another for navigation, another for wild food, etc. and really go into the details of it.

That's what makes YouTube, books and online pictorials so much better than any TV show. Not only do you avoid the distracting and attention breaking commercials, you have the opportunity share and learn things inside out, and actually interact with the audience and the producers, stars, what have you. That's limited with books, but at least the info is there.

I just feel like a zombie anymore when I watch TV, all the commercials, drama and stuff. It's like they're trying to re-write my mind. Except they're taking out the good stuff and replacing it with trash and garble.

You watch 20-30 minutes of show and another 20-30 of commercials and BS. And then before you know it the season is over and it's re-runs till the next blue moon.

I just can't maintain interest in something like that. 6 episodes is a season? What actually was covered in those long six hours?

----------


## hunter63

I watched last nite in self defense.
Week-ends are all DW's HGTV around here, (till football season), so I actually turned on Discovery last nite for revenge.
Normally I would watch these in my "shop" while puttering with something.

Anyway, I did enjoy the dug out construction, but looking at it seemed to me was a little too good for being burned out and shaped with a machete.

I do like the fact that everything doesn't work out as planned, (is that planned?), but does give the impression that things don't always work in life, as well.

----------


## Batch

I tivo dual survivor and watch it while I eat lunch. Fast forward through all the commercials.

----------


## Rick

Tivo is an ancient aboriginal word meaning digital video recorder. Some of those civilizations were pretty darned advanced.

----------


## wsurv

Cody and Dave are great. I hope they teach about edible pine trees in one of their episodes?  :Innocent:

----------


## rebel

Just finished Lundin's 98.6 book.  Some good info.

----------


## TattooKenny

> Just finished Lundin's 98.6 book.  Some good info.


Both of his books are awesome! Very easy to read with some humor thrown in. Neither books bark out crazy dooms day stuff, just real world advise. Cody is a great guy with a ton of knowledge. If you check out Cody's site he posted a funny letter about doing the show and what he thinks about the "other" survival shows on TV now. IMO both of his books belong in the books you should have!

----------

